# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  ΠΩΣ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΝΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΟΤΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΘΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ???

## thomi

πρόσφατα έμαθα ότι η μητέρα μου έχει καρκίνο.Δεν ξέρω πως να το πω στην κόρη μου γιατί είναι πάρα πολύ δεμένες και θα το πάρει πολύ άσχημα.Έχει κανένας να μου προτείνει κάποιον τρόπο ώστε να το πάρει κάπως καλύτερα??ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Καταρχήν κουράγιο....

..πόσο χρονών είναι η κόρη σου?

----------


## Diana1982

Και επειδή έχει καρκίνο,σημαίνει ότι θα πεθάνει; 
Ποιός τα λέει αυτά,ο γιατρός;
Ας φάει λίγο αλατάκι παραπάνω,ας φάει λίγο λεμονάκι παραπάνω,ας πηγαίνει κάθε μέρα καμιά βολτούλα στη θάλασσα για ιώδιο και είναι σίγουρο ότι ο καρκίνος θα υποχωρήσει,εκτός και αν έχει εξαπλωθεί σε όλο το σώμα....

*Σημείωση:* Δεν είμαι γιατρός,αλλά έχω αποδείξεις ανθρώπων που έπραξαν τα παραπάνω και θεραπεύτηκαν.....
Φυσικά δεν είναι προτροπή για θεραπεία η παραπάνω,προτροπές για θάνατο είναι αυτές που κάνουν οι γιατροί γιατί δεν ξέρουν κάτι άλλο να κάνουν,γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα τα κονομάνε οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες.....!!!!

----------


## Diana1982

Αλλά αφού λες σύντομα,τότε δεν υπάρχουν χρονικά περιθώρια.....είναι απαραίτητο να της το ανακοινώσεις;

----------


## Στράτος_84

αλατακι και λεμονακι για τον καρκινο...Μαλιστα...

----------


## thomi

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους η κορη μου ειναι 24 χρονων αλλα ειναι πολυ δεμενη με την γιαγια της.Στην μητερα μου διαγνωστηκε καρκινος στο συκωτι ιδαιτερα επιθετικος.Οι γιατροι της δινουν 1 μηνα περιθωριο...Ναι ειναι απαραιτητο να το μαθει

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Το λεμονακι εχει τρομερες ιδιοτητες η αληθεια..!Το τρομερο ηταν ο τροπος που ειπωθηκε απο την diana "Ας φάει λίγο αλατάκι παραπάνω,ας φάει λίγο λεμονάκι παραπάνω,ας πηγαίνει κάθε μέρα καμιά βολτούλα στη θάλασσα για ιώδιο* και είναι σίγουρο ότι ο καρκίνος θα υποχωρήσει*,εκτός και αν έχει εξαπλωθεί σε όλο το σώμα..." λες και μιλαμε για συναχι..

----------


## Remedy

> Και επειδή έχει καρκίνο,σημαίνει ότι θα πεθάνει; 
> Ποιός τα λέει αυτά,ο γιατρός;
> *Ας φάει λίγο αλατάκι παραπάνω,ας φάει λίγο λεμονάκι παραπάνω,ας πηγαίνει κάθε μέρα καμιά βολτούλα στη θάλασσα για ιώδιο και είναι σίγουρο ότι ο καρκίνος θα υποχωρήσει,εκτός και αν έχει εξαπλωθεί σε όλο το σώμα....*
> 
> *Σημείωση:* Δεν είμαι γιατρός,αλλά έχω αποδείξεις ανθρώπων που έπραξαν τα παραπάνω και θεραπεύτηκαν.....
> Φυσικά δεν είναι προτροπή για θεραπεία η παραπάνω,προτροπές για θάνατο είναι αυτές που κάνουν οι γιατροί γιατί δεν ξέρουν κάτι άλλο να κάνουν,γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα τα κονομάνε οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες.....!!!!


Huston, we have a problem.....

(φαντασου να ηταν και προτροπη δηλαδη, τι θα διαβαζαμε...)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους η κορη μου ειναι 24 χρονων αλλα ειναι πολυ δεμενη με την γιαγια της.Στην μητερα μου διαγνωστηκε καρκινος στο συκωτι ιδαιτερα επιθετικος.Οι γιατροι της δινουν 1 μηνα περιθωριο...Ναι ειναι απαραιτητο να το μαθει


...πρεπει να συμβουλευτεις εναν ειδικό για το πως θα το χειριστεις.
Ποσο χρονων ειναι η μαμα σου?

----------


## Θεοφανία

για δες αυτό....

http://www.paratiritis-news.gr/detai...4&categoryid=9

----------


## Remedy

> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους η κορη μου ειναι 24 χρονων αλλα ειναι πολυ δεμενη με την γιαγια της.Στην μητερα μου διαγνωστηκε καρκινος στο συκωτι ιδαιτερα επιθετικος.Οι γιατροι της δινουν 1 μηνα περιθωριο...Ναι ειναι απαραιτητο να το μαθει


Θωμη, καλησπερα και περαστικα (ποτε δεν ξερεις...)
κατ αρχας χαρηκα πολυ που η κορη σου οχι απλα δεν ειναι ανηλικο παιδακι, οπως αρχικα ειχα καταλαβει, αλλα ειναι μεγαλη κοπελα.
ασχετως του ποσο αγαπαει την γιαγια, θα εχει ηδη καταλαβει πληρως οτι ο θανατος ειναι μεσα στην ζωη και σιγουρα καποια στιγμη θα το ξεπερασει οσο κι αν λυπηθει.
νομιζω οτι δεν εχεις αντιληφθει ποσο μεγαλη ειναι η κορη σου κι εχεις μεινει στην προστατευτικοτητα της παιδικης ηλικιας.
δυστυχως κανεναν δεν μπορεις να προστατευεις για παντα απο λυπες και πενθη...


περα απο αυτο ομως, προσωπικα πιστευω ακραδαντα οτι ο θανατος δεν εχει σειρα, κι οσοι λυπομαστε τον ασθενη "μελλοθανατο" γιατι βασει στατιστικης ειναι σε χειροτερη μοιρα, αφενος μπορει να παμε πρωτοι (φτου φτου), αφετερου και να μην παμε πρωτοι, καποτε θα παμε οπωσδηποτε. κανεις δεν γλυτωσε...
να σου θυμησω τα παμπολλα περιστατικα ασθενων με καρκινο που εχουν διαψευσει τα προγνωστικα και εζησαν πολυ περισσοτερο (απ οτι ξερω δεν οφειλοταν στο λεμονι η επιβιωση).

πιστευω λοιπον, οτι δεν πρεπει να της πεις για θανατο και μαλιστα χωρις να ψευδεσαι, διοτι απλα ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ αν η μητερα σου πεθανει τοτε που ειπε ο γιατρος.
να πεις στην κορη σου οτι η γιαγια ειναι σοβαρα αρρωστη και θα πρεπει να γινει οτι απαιτειται για την υγεια της. στην πορεια της ασθενειας θα της πεις οτι αλλο χρειαστει κι ας ελπισουμε οτι τα πραγματα θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα απ οτι αρχικα φανηκαν.

----------


## thomi

ειναι 82 χρονων.Θα μου πεις εζησε τη ζωης της ναι σιγουρα αλλα οπως ολοι ξερουμε μανα ειναι μονο ΜΙΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ενταξει ειναι 24 χρονων,μπορει να διαχειριστει αυτο προκειται να συμβει στην γιαγια της..Εγω θα της ελεγα την αληθεια,σε ειδικο θεωρω πας οταν εχεις να κανεις με αλλες ηλικιακες ομαδες και απωλειες,πχ εναν παιδακι που χανει την μαμα του ή τον μπαμπα του.
Να της πεις ηρεμα την αληθεια thomi..Κουραγιο και λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για την μαμα σου.

----------


## thomi

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ .Εκτιμω πολυ την συμβουλη σου

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ειναι 82 χρονων.Θα μου πεις εζησε τη ζωης της ναι σιγουρα αλλα οπως ολοι ξερουμε μανα ειναι μονο ΜΙΑ


...από ιστορίες που έχω ακούσει και έχω βιώσει γύρω μου, θα σου πω πως οι γιατροί συνήθως είναι πιο υπερβολικοί για να σε προετοιμάσουν.
Μου κάνει εντύπωση επίσης, πως μια γυναίκα τόσο μεγάλη μπορεί να αναπλάσει κύταρα και να φύγει σε ένα μήνα.
Ο παππούς μου είχε καρκίνο στον προστάτη στα 80 του και πέθανε στα 86 από εγκεφαλικό.
Εχεις παει τις εξετασεις της αλλού?

----------


## thomi

σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## thomi

Να σου πω την αληθεια εμαθα οτι εχει καρκινο πριν 3 ωρες περιπου οποτε απο αυριο θα ξεκινησω να ψαχνω τι μπορουμε να κανουμε.Απλα η κατασταση της ειναι πολυ σοβαρη γιατι ο καρκινος εκανε μετασταση στο συκωτι εχει και αλλου  :Frown:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εχασα την γιαγια μου απο τον ιδιο καρκινο στα 82 της ακριβως!!Λοιπον εχει δικιο σε αυτο που λεει η Θεοφανια,σαφως ειναι ενας πολυ επιθετικος καρκινος σε εναν νεοτερο,αλλα μπορει ναι να το τραβηξει!Η δικη μου η γιαγια μετα την διαγνωση εζησε 3 χρονια!Δεν εχει κυτταρακι να μασουλησει ο καρκινος σε αυτες τις ηλικιες..Γι'αυτο συνηθως οι 80 φευγα πεθαινουν απο αλλες αιτιες και οχι τελικα απο τον καρκινο τους.

----------


## thomi

Μακαρι ετσι θελω να πιστευω κι εγω.Ο Θεος ειναι μεγαλος

----------


## Remedy

> Να σου πω την αληθεια εμαθα οτι εχει καρκινο πριν 3 ωρες περιπου οποτε απο αυριο θα ξεκινησω να ψαχνω τι μπορουμε να κανουμε.Απλα η κατασταση της ειναι πολυ σοβαρη γιατι ο καρκινος εκανε μετασταση στο συκωτι εχει και αλλου


δεν ξερω αν οι μορφες που εχει η μητερα σου εχουν πονο.
να ξερεις ομως οτι εχει προοδευσει πολυ η ιατρικη στο θεμα της ανακουφισης απο τον πονο τετοιων παθησεων. υπαρχουν πλεον "ιατρεια πονου" στις μεγαλες πολεις που παρεχουν πολυ ισχυρα φαρμακα ικανα να σταματησουν καθε πονο. στην θεσσαλονικη βρισκοταν στο ΑΧΕΠΑ. δεν ξερω σε ποια πολη ειστε, αλλα οταν μπει σε μια πορεια η θεραπεια της μητερας σου ρωτα τον γιατρο και γι αυτο. ευχομαι να μην χρειαστει ποτε.

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλη μου,καταρχας δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα πεθανει η γυναικα οπωσδηποτε ο καρκινος στο συκωτι ειναι πολυ σοβαρο αλλα πιθανον κρατησει για καιρο ακομα,Αναλογα κ την ηλικια της μικρης,Πρεπει να το παρει αποφαση να το δεχτει σαν κατι φυσιολογικο,Απαιτειται ηρεμη προσεγγιση στο θεμα αυτο να καταλαβει οτι η γυναικα θα την αγαπαει οπου κ να ειναι κ παντα θα την βλεπει εστω κ απο ψηλα,Επισης οτι η γυναικα θελει η μικρη να ειναι παντα ευτυχισμενη κ να ζησει καλα με οποιεσδηποτε συνθηκες επικρατουν γυρω της,Ετσι κ η μικρη μαθει απο τωρα να αγωνιζεται κ να μην παθαινει καταπτωση θα ειναι ενα μαθημα κ για την ζωη της μετεπειτα

----------


## Last_Chance

Να φανταστώ ότι προτείνεις τις χημειοθεραπείες με αποτέλεσμα επιτυχίας το 2%

----------


## Last_Chance

> αλατακι και λεμονακι για τον καρκινο...Μαλιστα...


Να φανταστώ ότι προτείνεις τις χημειοθεραπείες με αποτέλεσμα επιτυχίας το 2%

----------


## Last_Chance

> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους η κορη μου ειναι 24 χρονων αλλα ειναι πολυ δεμενη με την γιαγια της.Στην μητερα μου διαγνωστηκε καρκινος στο συκωτι ιδαιτερα επιθετικος.Οι γιατροι της δινουν 1 μηνα περιθωριο...Ναι ειναι απαραιτητο να το μαθει



Αγαπητή θώμη με συγκίνησε αυτό που διάβασα από σένα… Αν και η μητέρα σου είναι στα 82 δεν παύει να είναι μια ψυχούλα…
Είναι η μητέρα σου… Είναι η μαμά σου είναι αυτή που σε μεγάλωσε και σε κράτησε στην αγκαλιά της… Οσο χρονό και να είναι λοιπόν δεν έχει σημασία… Σημασία έχει ότι αυτή την στιγμή είναι κοντά σου και πρέπει να παλέψεις για να μείνει για πολλά χρόνια ακόμη…
Η κλασική ιατρική δυστυχώς στο θέμα του καρκίνου ειδικότερα αν και έχει κάνει προόδους τελευταία τα τελικά αποτελέσματα ειδικά με τις χημειοθεραπείες είναι τραγικά…

Θα σε συμβούλευα να ψαχτείς πάρα πολύ στις εναλλακτικές θεραπείες και σε αλλαγή του τρόπου διατροφής…
Το σημαντικότερο είναι να μην χάσεις την ελπίδα ότι η μητέρα σου θα βγει νικήτρια από αυτό….
Δεν θέλω να αναφερθώ στο θέμα τις κόρης σου γιατί η μητέρα σου ζει και εύχομαι να συνεχίσει για πολλά χρόνια ακόμη….

Εγώ δυστυχώς έχασα πρόσφατα τον πατέρα μου από πνευμονική ινωση στα 75 του…
Ακόμη δεν το εχω συνειδητοποιήσει και δεν ξερω εάν και ποτε θα γίνει αυτό…

Να είσαι καλά και εσύ και η αγαπημένη σου μητέρα

----------

